# Xampp Server



## BlackLove2005 (18. Juni 2005)

HuHu,

ich habe mal eine Frage weiß aber nicht genau ob ich hier richtig bin. Kann ich das denn bei dem Xampp so machen, das der immer an ist.Also damit meine ich, dass ich oben in der Adresseleiste immer http://localhorst/XXX/index.php eingeben kann und dass dann immer die Seite kommt. 

Wenn ja wie bzw. wo muss ich das einstellen? 

Ich hoffe mal, dass Ihr wisst was ich meine.

Gruß BlackLove2005


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Juni 2005)

Unter Windows XP & Windows 2000 ( vermutlich auch 2003 )

1. In den Ordner Apache gehen, Setup_apache_service.bat ( oder so ähnlich )
2. In den Ordner MySQL gehen, Setup_MySQL_Service.bat ( oder so ähnlich  )

Dann sollten der Apache und MySQL immer als Systemservice mitlaufen, kann dann bequem über die services.msc beendet, gestartet und der Autostart geändert werden.


----------



## BlackLove2005 (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ok vielen Dank!

Gruß BlackLove2005


----------

